# Scientists Identify Cells in Mice That Can Transform Into Energy-Burning Brown Fat



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Novel Weight-Loss Therapies? Scientists Identify Cells in Mice That Can Transform Into Energy-Burning Brown Fat ScienceDaily – In some adults, the white fat cells that we all stockpile so readily are supplemented by a very different form of fat — brown fat cells, which can offer the neat trick of burning energy rather than storing [...]

*Read More...*


----------

